# [KDE] Logueo automatico al inciar el equipo  [SOLUCIONADO]

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenas. Sucede que en el viejo KDE 3.5 iba a panel de control y lograba configurar un logueo automatico de KDE.

Ahora la ruta es Preferencias de Sistema/Solapa Avanzado/Gestor de Acceso 

Me dice claramente en la solapa Comodidad que lea la Ayuda pero no me la habilita para que ponga el usuario que quiero inicie automaticamente. 

Alguna solucion? 

Gracias de antemano.Last edited by Pablo S. Barrera on Sun Apr 25, 2010 8:20 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## upszot

hola..

  proba de ejecutar "sudo systemsettings"  ahi vas a tener las opciones para modificar...

----------

## pelelademadera

si, sudo, o kdesu si no usas sudo

kdesu systemsettings -> avanzado -> gestor de acceso -> comodidad

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Buenisimo.. no sabia cual era el comando, desde una consola tiro el comando como root y deberia andar tambien me parece.

Gracias a ambos.

----------

## pelelademadera

en gral como root, no te deja levantar ni las x, ni ventanas en las x...

----------

## Latinvs

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> en gral como root, no te deja levantar ni las x, ni ventanas en las x...

 

En realidad sí. Si tienes instalado XDM, sí lo puedes levantar como root con startx y desde ahí lanzar el systemsettings de KDE 4 o cualquier otro programa gráfico. Pero bueno, si Pablo prefiere sudo, seguramente sea más cómodo

::EDITO::

Perdón, me autocorrijo, era con TWM, no con XDM con lo que sí se levantaban las X como root

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Listo, con lo unico que funciono fue con Kdesu systemsettings ejecutandolo con Alt + F2.

Gracias a todos!

----------

